# What Fish...?



## fishr4life (Apr 20, 2007)

What fish should i get for my 24 gallon nano reef


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Maybe 1 or 2 Ocellaris Clownfish and some Damsels. And what corals are you getting? Here are some info. links: http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5947
http://www.fishforum.com/database.php
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5797


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you can only really get small fish. Do not get damsels, the are outright mean and will attack any other fish you get. Try small fish like gobies.


----------

